# REW for Windows Download



## dwb (Feb 6, 2015)

Sorry, I have looked on the site and cannot find where to download REW.

Please help, thanks!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

All in the Downloads Area. Best downloading the latest V5.01 beta version.


----------

